# ward of court -elderly person



## Joody1 (18 Nov 2008)

Can anyone advise me what a solicitor role is regarding a ward of court, does he/she have any input regarding the the ward financial side of things such as personal items that are needs for the ward in a care home.

I think the committee members that have been appointed by the court are not spending the money that maybe allocated for the ward is not been spent on that elderly person but do not know how to tackle this without further proof of what has requested by way of expenditure for  the ward.

Joody


----------



## Vanilla (19 Nov 2008)

Hard to know what you mean. If the solicitor is not the committee then it is nothing to do with them. The committee makes the decisions. If you are concerned you can contact the wards of court office for advice.


----------



## csirl (19 Nov 2008)

Further details are needed. With Wards of Court, the person's entire income is not necessarily spent on them on a day to day basis - the surplus is invested on behalf of the Ward by the Wards of Court office.


----------



## Joody1 (19 Nov 2008)

Thanks for your replies.  There are two committee appointed by the court at present however at the beginning it was just one. I have brought up many issues regarding the ward with the court to no avail. However, none  of the issues were directed towards financial mismanagement regarding  finances abused, as I could not be sure that was going on but I have real fears that this was or could still be taking place.   

I understand that the court controls all the finances and any property that the wards owns, but I am not sure how the committee can access the ward finances as when they want to purchase necessary things that the ward may need....do the committee have to provide proof of purchases for the ward and a statement of expenses prior to the purchase or after the purchase has been made.  How can  the court know if the purchase has been made for the ward is there anyone from the court to check it out.

Before the person was made ward the off springs just took everything in the wards home when it was vacant, this was done with impunity. 

Since the person concerned was made ward, and a members of the family are the committee I have real fears that the wards finances was and maybe still being abused by them.  

I have written to the court and the solicitors acting in the wardship regarding other issues re chemical cosh being used on the ward to no avail.  Therefore I do not think the court would have regard to how the wards money is spent or am I been too cynical!!

 Financial abuse is common within family and I am sure it goes on in Ireland as well. 

[broken link removed]

Joody


----------



## mf1 (19 Nov 2008)

What is your relationship with the Ward? 

With respect, I have a lot of dealings with elderly people and their families and what strikes me is there are a lot of people out there with a lot of issues about (a) not being the committee but thinking that they should be (b) not wanting to be the committe but wanting to control the situation anyway and (c) paranoid delusions about what is happening. 

In my experience, the Wards of Court office are serious about financial issues and the Wards money cannot be wasted but equally, they do not have the resources to track every penny spent. 

mf


----------



## Joody1 (19 Nov 2008)

What is your relationship with the Ward? 

My relationship with the Ward, I feel that is irrelevant as it is not the issue that I am concerned about.  Why do you thing it relevant to my question?
 
With respect, I have a lot of dealings with elderly people and their families and what strikes me is there are a lot of people out there with a lot of issues about (a) not being the committee but thinking that they should be (b) not wanting to be the committe but wanting to control the situation anyway and (c) paranoid delusions about what is happening. 

There maybe a lot of people with lots of issues about not being the committee but I am *not *one of them, I certainly would not like to be a committee either.  However, I feel that it would be in the Wards best interest if the court took control of all the finances. 

In my experience, the Wards of Court office are serious about financial issues and the Wards money cannot be wasted but equally, they do not have the resources to track every penny spent

As expenditures is not monitored therefore abuse of wards finances can take place!!  Or are you of the opinion that people in Ireland are honest to the extent that they would not abuse a relative finances.

Joody


----------



## Vanilla (19 Nov 2008)

Your relationship with the Ward is the only thing that is relevant really. It seems you want to be in pseudo control of expenditure without the responsibility of being committee yourself.

If I were a cynic I'd take a wild guess and say you might have an interest in the estate of the ward when they die?


----------



## Joody1 (19 Nov 2008)

Your relationship with the Ward is the only thing that is relevant really. It seems you want to be in pseudo control of expenditure without the responsibility of being committee yourself.

Obviously, I am not making myself clear, therefore for clarity, I will repeat what I said above, it would be the best interest of the Ward if the court took over all the responsibility Wards financial affairs.

I certainly do not want control of the Ward expenditure, which I suspect there is very little of it now, I would not want that because it would be too much of a responsibility for me.  

Also,  I am now curious to know why a my relationship with the Ward is so  relevant?  

If I were a cynic I'd take a wild guess and say you might have an interest in the estate of the ward when they die?

There is *NO* way that I would want to have an interest in the estate when the Ward dies,  or who knows, I may die before the Wards.  Also, I should mention that the Ward's home has been let go into dilapidation since the wardship and worth very little now to anyone save for a member of the Wards family who wants the small amount of land that the shell of the Wards small cottage is on to make a driveway into their home.

From other posts on the board I think that that you and mf1 are a solicitors therefore I understand where you are coming from however, I am only concern about the Wards limited finances and hopefully it is being spent on the Ward and not for committee to spend as they seem fit for their own families.  Perhaps as mf1 says I am been paranoid about this...

Joody1


----------



## mf1 (19 Nov 2008)

"Also, I am now curious to know why a my relationship with the Ward is so relevant? "

Its called Locus Standi - i.e. any man in the street can ask anyone anything they want BUT have they sufficient connection with the core issue to enable their voice to be heard. Otherwise, you could have every crackpot in the land ( and there are lots of them!) wanting to be involved in every thing. 

mf


----------



## Joody1 (19 Nov 2008)

I wish I was not in this place but I am and as a close member of the family I do not want to believe what is happening, hopefully I am being paranoid however  leopards do not change their  spots.  That is why it would be more beneficial for the Ward if the court took full responsibility for ALL the expenditure. 



Joody


----------



## annette mac (19 Nov 2008)

MF1 I'm with you on this one - however, I'm of the opinion that every crackpot in the land IS now voicing their opinion on everything! Locus standi,


----------



## csirl (19 Nov 2008)

I would expect that the emphasis is usually on the Wards needs rather than preserving the wealth of the Ward e.g. a Wards committee would put a lot more effort into providing a Ward with any necessary medical help and ensuring that they are in good care than ensuring that a house they will never ever live in will be preserved for the financial benefit of the benefactors of the Ward's Will.

Are you alleging that the Ward is not being cared for properly?


----------



## Joody1 (23 Nov 2008)

Joody1 said:


> Thanks for your replies.  There are two committee appointed by the court at present however at the beginning it was just one. I have brought up many issues regarding the ward with the court to no avail. However, none  of the issues were directed towards financial mismanagement regarding  finances abused, as I could not be sure that was going on but I have real fears that this was or could still be taking place.
> 
> I understand that the court controls all the finances and any property that the wards owns, but I am not sure how the committee can access the ward finances as when they want to purchase necessary things that the ward may need....do the committee have to provide proof of purchases for the ward and a statement of expenses prior to the purchase or after the purchase has been made.  How can  the court know if the purchase has been made for the ward is there anyone from the court to check it out.
> 
> ...


----------

